# 8-Kerner oder h?her, was w?re f?r die Zukunft sinnvoll?



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich plane irgendwann meine CPU mitsamt Board gegen was Leistungsfähigeres zu ersetzen. Nicht heute, nicht nach Weihnachten, aber irgendwann im nächsten Jahr bestimmt.

Im Moment werkelt ein i7 7700k in meiner Kiste, aber die 4 realen Kerne fangen jetzt bereits mich an in mehr und mehr Spielen auszubremsen. Das hab ich u.a. an "Assassin's Creed Origins" gemerkt wo ich immer zwischen 30 und 40 FPS hinkrebse, trotz einer GTX 1080.
Diesen Flaschenhals will ich für demnächst anspruchsvollere Spiele loswerden. Denke seit längerem über einen i7 9700 nach, weiss aber nicht ob dieser in seiner 8-Kerner-Gattung die beste Wahl ist. Und ob selbst 8-Kerne heute schon zu kurz gegriffen sind.

Welche CPU würdet ihr vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und bezüglich Zukunftssicherheit empfehlen? Bin auch gerne bereit von Intel auf AMD überzuwechseln, bei Prozessoren ist mir das recht egal, nur bei Grakas halte ich NVIDIA die Treue. ^^

Oder sind auch CPUs ähnlich wie Grakas zur Zeit von einer immensen Verteuerung betroffen?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde sagen, 10 Kerne wären noch vertretbar. Aber sobald merklich die maximale Taktfrequenz für Kerne geopfert werden muss, kann sich das nachteilig auswirken. Nicht jede Software ist auf Multithreading optimiert, insbesondere, wenn "unüblich"viele verfügbare Cores ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich plane irgendwann meine CPU mitsamt Board gegen was Leistungsfähigeres zu ersetzen. Nicht heute, nicht nach Weihnachten, aber irgendwann im nächsten Jahr bestimmt.
> 
> Im Moment werkelt ein i7 7700k in meiner Kiste, aber die 4 realen Kerne fangen jetzt bereits mich an in mehr und mehr Spielen auszubremsen. Das hab ich u.a. an "Assassin's Creed Origins" gemerkt wo ich immer zwischen 30 und 40 FPS hinkrebse, trotz einer GTX 1080.
> Diesen Flaschenhals will ich für demnächst anspruchsvollere Spiele loswerden. Denke seit längerem über einen i7 9700 nach, weiss aber nicht ob dieser in seiner 8-Kerner-Gattung die beste Wahl ist. Und ob selbst 8-Kerne heute schon zu kurz gegriffen sind.
> ...



aco ist dermaßen hart cpu-limitiert? welche auflösung? 1080p?
kann eigentlich nicht sein. da stimmt imo irgendwas anderes nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich plane irgendwann meine CPU mitsamt Board gegen was Leistungsfähigeres zu ersetzen. Nicht heute, nicht nach Weihnachten, aber irgendwann im nächsten Jahr bestimmt.
> 
> Im Moment werkelt ein i7 7700k in meiner Kiste, aber die 4 realen Kerne fangen jetzt bereits mich an in mehr und mehr Spielen auszubremsen. Das hab ich u.a. an "Assassin's Creed Origins" gemerkt wo ich immer zwischen 30 und 40 FPS hinkrebse, trotz einer GTX 1080.


 Sicher, dass das an der CPU liegt?



> Diesen Flaschenhals will ich für demnächst anspruchsvollere Spiele loswerden. Denke seit längerem über einen i7 9700 nach, weiss aber nicht ob dieser in seiner 8-Kerner-Gattung die beste Wahl ist. Und ob selbst 8-Kerne heute schon zu kurz gegriffen sind.


 Nein und Nein    der i7-9700 macht keinen Sinn angesichts der neuen Core 10000er-CPUs. du bekommst einen Core i5-10400F für nur 150€, der hat sechs Kerne, 12 Threads, also mehr als ein i7-9700. Und pro GHz sind die neuen CPUs auch besser. Der i5-10400F ist im Schnitt bei Full-HD ca. 20% schneller als dein i7-7700K, bei Games, wo evlt wirklich die Kerne/Threads des i7-7700K bremsen wohl auch mehr.

Bei AMD wäre dann der Ryzen 5 3600 die Alternative, allerdings sind die Ryzen-CPUs in letzter Zeit ein wenig teurer geworden, der kostet 190€ und ist sogar ein wenig langsamer als der 10400F. Dafür kannst du die Ryzen aber auch mit einem günstigen Mainboard problemlos ein gutes Stück übertakten. Bei Intel muss es ein "K"-Prozessor und ein Z-Chipatz bei Mainboard sein. AMD wäre, wenn man sogar 8 Kerne und 16 Threads will, der Ryzen 7 3700X eine gute Wahl. Bei Intel der Core i7-10700F für 290€. Wobei der Intel fast 40% mehr Leistung bringen KANN; der AMD eher nur 25%. Noch schneller wäre der neue AMD Ryzen 5 5600X; aber DER bzw eben die neuen 5000er-Modelle sind derzeit dann doch etwas knapp. Der 5600X kostet ab 400€, der Releasepreis war 300€.

Sollte es den 5600X im Frühjahr für 300€ geben und er i7-10700 nicht deutlich unter 300€ kosten, dann wäre der 5600X die allerbeste Wahl.


Wenn du in WQHD spielst, dann verringern sich die Abstände bei der Leistung übrigens natürlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aco ist dermaßen hart cpu-limitiert? welche auflösung? 1080p?
> kann eigentlich nicht sein. da stimmt imo irgendwas anderes nicht.


1080p. Kann es sehr wohl. Ich hab die Discovery-Tour von ACO länger getestet, und sowie du in belebteren Orte wie Alexandria unterwegs bist fallen die FPS nachweisbar auf besagte Werte. Und es liegt definitiv nicht an der GTX1080. Außerhalb sieht es natürlich wieder besser aus, aber an diesem Umstand will ich mich nicht gewöhnen. 

Und wie man u.a. anhand Benchmarks von PCGH in vielen AAA-Titeln mit anspruchsvoller Technik sehen kann kommt man in nächster Zeit nicht mehr mit 4 echten Kernen aus. Ich nutze den 7700k bald das 4. Jahr, und da bin ich gerne bereit für die nächsten Jahre wieder vorzusorgen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das an der CPU liegt?


Nach vielen studierten Benchmarks im CPU-Vergleich: Ja. 

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assa...-61043/Specials/Benchmark-Test-1242105/2/amp/

Da wird sogar betont dass ACO erst ab 8 realen Kern wirklich rund läuft.
Und ACO ist nur einer von vielen Kandidaten wo diese Feststellung zutrifft.


> Nein und Nein    der i7-9700 macht keinen Sinn angesichts der neuen Core 10000er-CPUs. du bekommst einen Core i5-10400F für nur 150€, der hat sechs Kerne, 12 Threads, also mehr als ein i7-9700. Und pro GHz sind die neuen CPUs auch besser. Der i5-10400F ist im Schnitt bei Full-HD ca. 20% schneller als dein i7-7700K, bei Games, wo evlt wirklich die Kerne/Threads des i7-7700K bremsen wohl auch mehr.


Den 10400F hatte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht auf dem Schirm... Aber auch da mach ich mir Sorgen dass 6 reale Kerne keine 2 Jahre reichen werden, sondern nur eine kurzfristige Zwischenlösung sind. 


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nach vielen studierten Benchmarks im CPU-Vergleich: Ja.
> 
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assa...-61043/Specials/Benchmark-Test-1242105/2/amp/
> 
> ...


 Boah, das ist aber kein krasser Unterschied zwischen 6C und 8C, und es geht da um den alten Ryzen 7 1700 und als Graka eine Titan, das alles dann bei 720p. Davon halte ich nicht viel. Das zeigt zwar das Potenzial von CPUs, aber bei 1080p verringern sich die Abstände schon mal wieder, genau auch wie von 1080p zu 1440p oder gar zur 4K.

Zwischen 8C/16T und 6C/12T sind es ca 14% Differenz. Lass es bei 1080p dann immer noch 10% sein, dann sind das wenige FPS Unterschied, statt 80 halt 88, oder statt 40 dann 44. Falls die Graka da nicht reinspielt.

Und die Aussage "erst bei 8 realen Kernen läuft es so richtig" ist IMHO auch gewagt - wer sagt denn, dass es an den realen Kernen und nicht an der Threadzahl liegt? Da müsste man eher mal einen i7-9700 vs.10400F bei dem Game testen - an sich sind beide im Schnitt gleichschnell, aber der 10400 hat 6C/12T, der 9700 hat 8C/8T.



> Den 10400F hatte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht auf dem Schirm... Aber auch da mach ich mir Sorgen dass 6 reale Kerne keine 2 Jahre reichen werden, sondern nur eine kurzfristige Zwischenlösung sind.


 Das reicht IMHO definitiv viel länger als 8Kerne/8Threads wie beim i7-9700. Kein Publisher kann in 2 Jahren schon verlangen, dass die ganzen Leute mit ihren Ryzen 5 oder neueren Core i5-Modellen in die Röhre schauen.


Was auch noch sein kann: Evlt. gehen die FPS auch runter, falls du es auf ner HDD installiert hast und weil gerade bei größeren Städten was nachgeladen werden muss?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aco ist dermaßen hart cpu-limitiert? welche auflösung?



tatsächlich ist es das wohl. 

CPU Performance - What was Ubisoft thinking?

ach ubisoft, was habt ihr da wieder abgeliefert? 
denn damit stellt aco wohl tatsächlich ne ziemlich krasse ausnahme dar (selbst 3 jahre später). 
ist das in den nachfolgern auch der fall, oder wurde das inzwischen gefixt?
denn gewollt kann das ja kaum sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was auch noch sein kann: Evlt. gehen die FPS auch runter, falls du es auf ner HDD installiert hast und weil gerade bei größeren Städten was nachgeladen werden muss?


Ich nutze Win10 und Spiele ausschließlich auf SSDs, meine 500 GB-HDD dient nur als Datengrab. Also nein, liegt nicht daran.  

Andere Frage:
Was für nen Unterschied gibt es zwischen dem 10400 mit und ohne F? Wenn ich es richtig sehe hat der ohne F noch ne integrierte GPU-Unterstützung, richtig? 


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich nutze Win10 und Spiele ausschließlich auf SSDs, meine 500 GB-HDD dient nur als Datengrab. Also nein, liegt nicht daran.
> 
> Andere Frage:
> Was für nen Unterschied gibt es zwischen dem 10400 mit und ohne F? Wenn ich es richtig sehe hat der ohne F noch ne integrierte GPU-Unterstützung, richtig?
> ...



ja, deswegen sind die F-Modelle für Gamer ein Tipp, sofern sie günstiger sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tatsächlich ist es das wohl.
> 
> CPU Performance - What was Ubisoft thinking?
> 
> ...



Wobei er Origins spielt, nicht Odyssey. 

Odyssey habe ich nicht aber Origins und das läuft bei mir mit i7 8700k und GF 1070TI problemlos. Der hat zugegeben auch sechs Kerne und 12 Threads. 

Generell halte ich die Anzahl der Kerne aber für überbewertet, In meinen Augen wäre ein Kern mit 12 GHz leistungsfähiger als vier Kerne mit je 3 GHz (gleicher Prozessortyp). Das Ganze Zeug mit den Mehrkernen entstand schließlich letztlich nur aus der Not heraus, dass man einzelne Kerne nicht unendlich hoch Takten konnte. Aber die einzelnen Kerne müssen ja miteinander kommunizieren um sich abzusprechen, wer was machen soll, und das kostet eben auch Zeit und damit Leistung. 

Zwar sollen im nächsten Jahr die ersten CPUs mit 32 Kernen kommen aber die sind eben auch oft auf Stromsparen ausgelegt.

Dies gesagt, kann es sein, dass bei den CPU Benchmarks es nicht an den Kernen sondern an der Leistung an sich liegt? 4 Kerne mit 16 GHz sind halt nun mal langsamer als 6 Kerne mit 24 GHz... Andererseits, z.B. die alten Konsolen haben ja nun auch sehr, sehr langsame Prozessoren aber halt acht Kerne.... hmm.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei er Origins spielt, nicht Odyssey.



ach ja, richtig. da gehts um odyssey. nicht aufgepasst. mea culpa.
scheint dasselbe "problem" wie bei origins zu sein.  parallelisierung ist ja toll, aber bei einem inzwischen ~ 3 jahre alten spiel 30fps-dips mit einer (guten) 4/8-core-cpu? das ist schon skurril. war mir wirklich nicht bewusst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach ja, richtig. da gehts um odyssey. nicht aufgepasst. mea culpa.
> scheint dasselbe "problem" wie bei origins zu sein.  parallelisierung ist ja toll, aber bei einem inzwischen ~ 3 jahre alten spiel 30fps-dips mit einer (guten) 4/8-core-cpu? das ist schon skurril. war mir wirklich nicht bewusst.


Ich hab ähnlich doof geguckt, denn sowas hab ich bei keinem der älteren ACs erlebt dass der CPU-Typ mal richtig Einfluß auf die Performance nimmt. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Dezember 2020)

Was ich hier so mitlesend rauslese, mein 6700k könnte theoretisch auch demnächst ein Upgrade vertragen, wenn ich mit einer 3080 in UWQHD zocke?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, deswegen sind die F-Modelle für Gamer ein Tipp, sofern sie günstiger sind.


Dann würde ich den ohne F in Betracht ziehen, ich hab es lieber noch eine Onboard-GPU an Board zu haben falls (!) mal ne dedizierte Karte abrauchen sollte.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2020)

Muss mal den Thread nochmal reaktivieren:
Könnte sein dass sich mein Hardware-Wechsel doch frühzeitiger ereignet als gedacht. Geldgeschenke zu Weihnachten, dann noch ein Paar Ebay-Auktionen die auch noch was in die Kasse spülen werden... Und zum längeren Aufschieben gäbe es ja an sich keinen wirklichen Grund. ^^

Jedenfalls käme ja dann das Thema Hardware-Austausch und Windows 10 auf mich zu. Wie sieht das damit heute eigentlich aus? Ist das immer noch so problematisch / mit Hürden verbunden wie in den ersten Tagen von Win10?

Ich würde am liebsten eine komplett frische Neuinstallation machen, müsste dann dafür aber den Key erneut aktivieren und dazu wohl vorher auslesen lassen, schätze ich. Und dann war das nochwas mit dem Microsoft-Konto, glaube ich... Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Weiss jemand aus erster Hand wie ein möglichst sauberer Vorgang mit frisch installiertem Win10 und genanntem Hardware-Austausch auszusehen hat?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (28. Dezember 2020)

Soweit ich weiß, verhält es sich so: OEM-Versionen lassen sich 3 mal aktivieren, Retailversionen 5 mal (würde jetzt nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen für die exakte Zahl). Wenn du den Key verloren hast, kann man im Internet leicht Tools zum Auslesen, wie Winkey, finden.
Wenn es sich aber um eine kostenlos hochgerüstete Version (windows 7 oder 8 ) handelt, geht ein erneutes Aktivieren auf neuer Hardware nicht.
Einfach ausprobieren; Windows funktioniert auch ohne Aktivierung 4 Wochen im Demoodus und bei den meist üppigen Hardwarekosten fällt dann notfalls eine neue Windowslizenz auch kaum ins Gewicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Dezember 2020)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wenn es sich aber um eine kostenlos hochgerüstete Version (windows 7 oder 8 ) handelt, geht ein erneutes Aktivieren auf neuer Hardware nicht.


Habe ich schon etliche Male gemacht, Original war Win 7 Pro., habe das so erzeugte Win 10 mind. drei oder vier Mal neu installiert. 

Davon ab, in Deutschland wären sämtliche besagten Einschränkungen eh illegal, Microsoft hat da ja schon zähneknirschend einiges deaktivert, was US Versionen teils haben. Das ist eben der schöne Unterschied zwischen einem Eigentümer einer Software und nur einem mit einer Lizenz, als deutsche sind wir nun mal Eigentümer und da hat die Software zu funktionieren, egal was Microsoft sich wünscht.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich stehe im Augenblick, wobei: schon seit Monaten, vor der Entscheidung mich von meiner alten Hardware zu trennen: i7 2600K, 8GB RAM und einer 1080 OC, nicht Ti.  

Das Problem ist einfach: es gibt keine Hardware. Punkt. 

Gestern hab ich bei Alternate geschaut: *keine* 3080, die 3090 wird dort für ~2TEUR verkloppt. 

AMD Prozessoren? Keine Chance. Selbst das Motherboard, Asus Dark Hero, ist häufig ausverkauft.

Das größte Problem ist aber: ich würde gern auf WaKü gehen wollen und weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich das bewerkstelligen sollen. Klar: eine AiO-Lösung für die CPU ist ein No-Brainer, ich hätte aber gern auch ggf. meine GPU damit gekühlt und hier verlassen sie mich dann: welche Pumpe? Welcher Ausgleichsbehälter? Welche Lüfter? Welche Röhren? Welchen CPU-Kühler? Welchen GPU-Kühler?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2020)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, verhält es sich so: OEM-Versionen lassen sich 3 mal aktivieren, ...


3x??? Das ist mir total neu. Hmm, müsste ich ausprobieren wenn ich mit dem Ganzen soweit bin.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (29. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 3x??? Das ist mir total neu. Hmm, müsste ich ausprobieren wenn ich mit dem Ganzen soweit bin.


Aber natürlich nicht gleichzeitig. Es geht nur um den "Rechner-/Hardwarewechsel"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2020)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Aber natürlich nicht gleichzeitig. Es geht nur um den "Rechner-/Hardwarewechsel"


Okay, dann mal anders gefragt:
Muss ich vor der Neuinstallation von Win10 nach (!) dem Umbau irgendwas beachten? Den Key "abmelden" oder dergleichen? Nicht dass ich mir hinterher in eine Sackgasse verrenne. Oder zählt bzw. merkt sich Microsoft meine Neu-Aktivierung im Hintergrund mit?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Okay, dann mal anders gefragt:
> Muss ich vor der Neuinstallation von Win10 nach (!) dem Umbau irgendwas beachten? Den Key "abmelden" oder dergleichen? Nicht dass ich mir hinterher in eine Sackgasse verrenne. Oder zählt bzw. merkt sich Microsoft meine Neu-Aktivierung im Hintergrund mit?



Am besten wäre es, wenn du schaust, ob du dein Windows an einen Account binden kannst. Wenn ja, dann müsste es gehen, dass du neu installierts, den Key überspringst und dich dann mit Deinem Konto anmeldest und die Lizenz überträgst. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob und wie das mit OEM klappt. Falls es nicht klappt, ziehst du Dir halt nen Key für 20-30€ bei amazon oder ebay. Da gibt es Keys, die an sich für Firmen sind, aber nicht genutzt wurden. Wichtig dabei ist aber, dass du dann schon vor der Installation die passende Version von Windows installierst - die Keys sind fast immer für win 64 Pro.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich stehe im Augenblick, wobei: schon seit Monaten, vor der Entscheidung mich von meiner alten Hardware zu trennen: i7 2600K, 8GB RAM und einer 1080 OC, nicht Ti.
> 
> Das Problem ist einfach: es gibt keine Hardware. Punkt.
> 
> Gestern hab ich bei Alternate geschaut: *keine* 3080, die 3090 wird dort für ~2TEUR verkloppt.


 Woanders sind es "nur" 1600€, wobei die 3090 für private Nutzung so viel Sinn macht wie ein LKW für nen Wochenendausflug...



> AMD Prozessoren? Keine Chance. Selbst das Motherboard, Asus Dark Hero, ist häufig ausverkauft.


 Wieso das Dark Hero? ^^  Das ist ja verrückt, so viel Geld für ein Mainboard auszugeben? ^^   Und welchen Ryzen suchst du? Mehr als der 5800X macht Null Sinn, und den bekommst du an sich sehr gut, die Preise sinken inzwischen auch wieder. 




> Das größte Problem ist aber: ich würde gern auf WaKü gehen wollen und weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich das bewerkstelligen sollen. Klar: eine AiO-Lösung für die CPU ist ein No-Brainer, ich hätte aber gern auch ggf. meine GPU damit gekühlt und hier verlassen sie mich dann: welche Pumpe? Welcher Ausgleichsbehälter? Welche Lüfter? Welche Röhren? Welchen CPU-Kühler? Welchen GPU-Kühler?!


Wenn es mal so weit ist, kann ich dir da helfen. Aber das ist echt SAUteuer und selbst in einem großen Gehäuse ne ganz schöne Fummelei. 

Pumpe: 60-80€
AGB: 30-60€
Mindestens 2x Radiator 240mm: 90-150€
CPU-Kühler: ab 50€
GPU-Kühler: idr ab 90€, und man muss schon beim Kauf der Graka am besten schauen, ob es überhaupt einen passenden Kühler gibt

Dazu kommt das Wasser, Schläuche und ein Schlauchschneider, zusammen ca 20-30€. Aber was viele vergessen: pro og. Bauteile braucht man je 2 Fittings, also Anschlussschrauben für die Schläuche. Die kosten ab ca 4€ pro Stück. 12 Stück wirst du mindenstens brauchen, eher 13-14, weil man irgendwo noch einen Wasserauslass einbaut. Das sind also nochmal mindestens 50€.

Du musst also mit mindestens 400€ rechnen für die eher günstigen Varianten der Komponenten, ansonsten eher mehr. Als Shop kannst du Caseking nehmen, die sind nicht die allerbilligsten, aber haben viel Auswahl und sind ja auch in Berlin, so dass du da bei Bedarf auch mal was nachkaufen kannst, ohne das du wegen nem 5€-Teil extra ein Paket und Versandkosten aufwenden musst.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Woanders sind es "nur" 1600€, wobei die 3090 für private Nutzung so viel Sinn macht wie ein LKW für nen Wochenendausflug...


... wäre aber verfügbar, eine 3080 eben nicht!  



> Wieso das Dark Hero? ^^  Das ist ja verrückt, so viel Geld für ein Mainboard auszugeben? ^^   Und welchen Ryzen suchst du? Mehr als der 5800X macht Null Sinn, und den bekommst du an sich sehr gut, die Preise sinken inzwischen auch wieder.


... weil wohl das Dark Hero das einzige Board aktuell ist, welches eine Übertaktung ermöglicht ohne das man den Single Core Boost verliert. 

Hier wird es ganz gut erklärt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ2ZF6GNUy8 ... ab 4min 45sek. kommt die Erklärung! 

Ich bin mit der Übertaktung meiner CPU bislang ziemlich gut gefahren, d.h. auch bei meinem neuen System würde ich früher oder später wie die CPU übertakten.



> Wenn es mal so weit ist, kann ich dir da helfen.


Vielen lieben Dank!



> Aber das ist echt SAUteuer und selbst in einem großen Gehäuse ne ganz schöne Fummelei.


Ich hab auf Arbeit ein Define R6 und bin seitdem kein Lian-Li-Fanboy mehr. AFAIK gibt es ja ein Define R7 XL und das dürfte vom Platz her dann passen.



> Pumpe: 60-80€
> AGB: 30-60€
> Mindestens 2x Radiator 240mm: 90-150€
> CPU-Kühler: ab 50€
> GPU-Kühler: idr ab 90€, und man muss schon beim Kauf der Graka am besten schauen, ob es überhaupt einen passenden Kühler gibt


So ungefähr hab ich mir das auch gedacht, aber jetzt kommt ja das Problem:

Welche Pumpe? Welche Radiatoren? Welchen CPU-Block? Welchen GPU-Block? 

Bei der CPU AiO-Lösung bin ich aktuell bei der Kraken Z63, die wäre so mein Favorit.

An Caseking hab ich auch schon gedacht, da hab ich schon häufiger meine Hardware geholt ... und was das Geld betrifft, das wäre beim neuen System eher sekundär. Wenn das wieder so lang hält wie mein Altes, dann hat es sich längst abgeschrieben ^^


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil wohl das Dark Hero das einzige Board aktuell ist, welches eine Übertaktung ermöglicht ohne das man den Single Core Boost verliert.
> 
> Hier wird es ganz gut erklärt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ2ZF6GNUy8 ... ab 4min 45sek. kommt die Erklärung!


 Ja und? Wenn man eh übertaktet, dann ist das doch völlig egal. Aber deswegen dann so viel Asche ausgeben? Da kann man auch gleich einfach ne stärkere CPU nehmen....      Zum ambitionierten OC reicht ein modernes Board für 160-200€ dicke aus, 200-300€ ist schon SEHR ambitioniert. Alles darüber IMHO Unsinn für Verblendete mit zu viel Geld. Also genau richtig für dich  *wegrenn*    Aber im Ernst. Wenn es Dir Spaß macht oder du das Gefühl haben willst, das Beste zu haben, dann kauf es halt. Sinn macht es aber nichts, davon merkst du in der Praxis rein gar nichts vs. einem 200-250€-Mainboard. Außer du lässt Software laufen, die wegen ein wenig mehr Takt eine Arbeit dann wirklich in zB 20 statt 30 Minuten erledigt.




> Ich hab auf Arbeit ein Define R6 und bin seitdem kein Lian-Li-Fanboy mehr. AFAIK gibt es ja ein Define R7 XL und das dürfte vom Platz her dann passen.


 Das normale reicht da dicke, solange halt die passenden Radiator-Plätze vorhanden sind. Was ka der Fall ist - das R6 ist ja eh schon sehr groß und hat ETAX-Format, mir wäre es ZU groß. 

Eine Fummelei wird Dir aber auch bei großen Gehäusen oft nicht erspart, da du trotzdem vielleicht noch genau DA, wo dann der Radiator hinkommt, wenig Platz hast, oder weil ein Winkel für den Schlauch nicht hinkommt, oder weil sich irgendwas im Weg usw. - es ist nur so, dass bei einem kleinen Gehäuse halt allein schon wegen des Platzes für Pumpe und AGB Probleme auftauchen könnten.





> So ungefähr hab ich mir das auch gedacht, aber jetzt kommt ja das Problem:
> 
> Welche Pumpe? Welche Radiatoren? Welchen CPU-Block? Welchen GPU-Block?


 Wenn du zB nur zwei 240mm-Radis willst, dann eher dickere und "gute" - kannst du wiederum zB 1x 360 und 1x280 einbauen, dann sind schmalere und eher günstige in der Summe genausogut. Ich hab welche von Magi Cool, die gibt es bei Caseking. Die sind so was wie das ASRock unter den Radiatoren   und genau wie ASRock auch vor viele Jahren noch billig, aber auch nicht top verarbeitet, inzwischen aber einwandfrei.

Bei CPU und GPU hängt es auch davon ab, ob die Optik ein Faktor ist. Bei GPUs würde ich die Nexxxos von Alphacool nennen, die haben eine große Auswahl und sind gut. Pumpe: die Laing DDC-Serie ist ein Klassiker, da musst du aber ein Komplettset nehmen oder ein "Top" separat - das kann u.U. auch dann gleichzeitig ein AGB sein, d.h. das Top ist der AGB und kommt direkt auf die Pumpe.



Ach ja: die Lüfter hab ich vergessen. Da kommen dann auch noch 4-6 für die Radis dazu, jeweils eher Modelle für 15-20€ bei 120mm, damit die bei vielleicht 400 UPM vor sich hindrehen können und trotzdem viel Luft bewegen.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja und? Wenn man eh übertaktet, dann ist das doch völlig egal. Aber deswegen dann so viel Asche ausgeben? Da kann man auch gleich einfach ne stärkere CPU nehmen....      Zum ambitionierten OC reicht ein modernes Board für 160-200€ dicke aus, 200-300€ ist schon SEHR ambitioniert. Alles darüber IMHO Unsinn für Verblendete mit zu viel Geld. Also genau richtig für dich  *wegrenn*    Aber im Ernst. Wenn es Dir Spaß macht oder du das Gefühl haben willst, das Beste zu haben, dann kauf es halt. Sinn macht es aber nichts, davon merkst du in der Praxis rein gar nichts vs. einem 200-250€-Mainboard. Außer du lässt Software laufen, die wegen ein wenig mehr Takt eine Arbeit dann wirklich in zB 20 statt 30 Minuten erledigt.


... du hast aber das Prinzip schon verstanden, oder?! Weil dein Kommentar macht keinen Sinn.

Gerade wenn man übertaktet, übertaktet man *alle* Kerne auf den gewünschten Wert. D.h. es gibt dann keinen Single Core Boost mehr. D.h. aktuell ist es eben entweder Single Core Boost mit bis zu 5Ghz oder alle Kerne übertaktet auf welchen Wert auch immer. Das ist ja nicht immer zielführend oder sinnvoll, es reicht ja manchmal schon das man zwei, drei oder vier Kerne hat die mit ~4.8Ghz laufen.

Schau dir wirklich mal das Video an ...

D.h. dieses Board ermöglicht dir eben das beste aus zwei Welten: Single Core Boost bei Spielen, denn hier machen ~4Kerne mit hoher Leistung eben mehr Sinn als 16 Kerne mit geringerer Spitzenleistung & da ist bzw. soll eben das Asus Board im Augenblick das einzige Board sein, was genau das bietet.



> Das normale reicht da dicke, solange halt die passenden Radiator-Plätze vorhanden sind. Was ka der Fall ist - das R6 ist ja eh schon sehr groß und hat ETAX-Format, mir wäre es ZU groß.


Mein Lian-Li ist größer, das R6 steht unauffällig unter meinem Schreibtisch und vor allem ist das superb leise und echt super verbaut.



> Wenn du zB nur zwei 240mm-Radis willst, dann eher dickere und "gute" - kannst du wiederum zB 1x 360 und 1x280 einbauen, dann sind schmalere und eher günstige in der Summe genausogut. Ich hab welche von Magi Cool, die gibt es bei Caseking. Die sind so was wie das ASRock unter den Radiatoren   und genau wie ASRock auch vor viele Jahren noch billig, aber auch nicht top verarbeitet, inzwischen aber einwandfrei.
> 
> Bei CPU und GPU hängt es auch davon ab, ob die Optik ein Faktor ist. Bei GPUs würde ich die Nexxxos von Alphacool nennen, die haben eine große Auswahl und sind gut. Pumpe: die Laing DDC-Serie ist ein Klassiker, da musst du aber ein Komplettset nehmen oder ein "Top" separat - das kann u.U. auch dann gleichzeitig ein AGB sein, d.h. das Top ist der AGB und kommt direkt auf die Pumpe.


Die Optik ist mir völlig wumpe, das ganze RGB Gedöns wird deaktiviert und das Gehäuse ist ja geschlossen, nein, keine bling-bling Plexiglas-Scheibe. Mein Kfz ist ja auch so dezent wie es eben geht ^^

Ich schau mir mal die genannten Hersteller bzw. Teile an, ich bin ja aktuell echt am überlegen bzgl. 6900XT und die dann per WaKü, der Igor hat vor ein paar Tagen eine getestet und das las sich und klang alles sehr gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hey! Find ich nicht gut dass Rab meinen Thread gekapert hat.   

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (29. Dezember 2020)

Sorry ... aber vllt. bekommst du dadurch 'ne Inspiration bei deiner Hardware?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... du hast aber das Prinzip schon verstanden, oder?! Weil dein Kommentar macht keinen Sinn.
> 
> Gerade wenn man übertaktet, übertaktet man *alle* Kerne auf den gewünschten Wert. D.h. es gibt dann keinen Single Core Boost mehr. D.h. aktuell ist es eben entweder Single Core Boost mit bis zu 5Ghz oder alle Kerne übertaktet auf welchen Wert auch immer. Das ist ja nicht immer zielführend oder sinnvoll, es reicht ja manchmal schon das man zwei, drei oder vier Kerne hat die mit ~4.8Ghz laufen.


 nee, versteh ich echt nicht. Wo ist denn heutzutage Singlecore und somit ein Singlecore-Boost noch relevant? Wo brauchst du eine besonders hohe Singlecore-Leistung? Es sind doch fast immer mind 2 Kerne aktiv, somit gibt es den Single Core Boost in den Situationen eh nicht mehr. 

Das kann ja nicht sein, dass OC quasi NUR mit einem 500€-Board Sinn macht, was ja die Schlussfolgerung aus der ganzen Sache wäre, wenn "normales" OC in angeblich vielen Fällen schlechter wäre... ^^       Oder geht es gar nicht um Singlecore, sondern lediglich um "nicht alle Kerne bei Last" ?



> Schau dir wirklich mal das Video an ...


 Bei Gelegenheit mal. 




> Mein Lian-Li ist größer, das R6 steht unauffällig unter meinem Schreibtisch und vor allem ist das superb leise und echt super verbaut.


 Du hast halt nen sehr großen Schreibtisch    das XL ist halt echt absolut unnötig selbst für eine WaKü.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nee, versteh ich echt nicht. Wo ist denn heutzutage Singlecore und somit ein Singlecore-Boost noch relevant? Wo brauchst du eine besonders hohe Singlecore-Leistung? Es sind doch fast immer mind 2 Kerne aktiv, somit gibt es den Single Core Boost in den Situationen eh nicht mehr.


Ich vermute mal du hängst dich am Begriff des Single-Core-Boosts auf. Natürlich ist damit nicht nur die Auslastung von *einem* Kern gemeint, sondern ein, zwei, drei oder vier. Variiert ja je nach Programm und Optimierung.

D.h. wenn du AMD Ryzen Prozessoren übertaktest, dann 'boosten' die einzelnen Kerne eben nicht mehr, sondern es wird ein maximal Takt für alle Kerne eingestellt.

Beim Beispiel des 5950x im Video sind es 5GHz Single-Core-Boost und 4GHz auf allen Kernen wenn übertaktet.

Jetzt weißt du genau so gut wie ich, dass nicht alle Spiele 16 Kerne nutzen, nicht mal im Ansatz. D.h. nominell hast du mit 4GHz auf allen Kernen weniger Leistung als mit 5GHz auf ~4 Kernen, welche dann aber auch explizit von den Spielen genutzt wird.

D.h. das besagte Asus-Board ist eben in der Lage dynamisch zu switchen, sprich: bei Last auf wenig Kernen, z.B. Spiele!, können die einzelnen Kerne eben hochtakten ... wenn Last auf allen Kernen gefordert wird, werden diese wiederum übertaktet.

Quasi das beste aus beiden Welten - keine Einschränkung für den Anwender.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Quasi das beste aus beiden Welten - keine Einschränkung für den Anwender.


Okay, verstehe das Prinzip, aber ganz ehrlich: dann lass den Scheiß  lieber einfach ganz bleiben, außer du siehst es als erfüllendes Hobby und schmeißt das Geld gerne zum Fenster raus. Das ist ja IMHO total bescheuert, 400€ mehr für ein Board auszugeben, nur um optimal beim Takt dazustehen. Denn FALLS mal die Leistung wegen des Taktes nicht mehr reicht, kriegst du für das Geld schon längst eine neue, stärkere CPU. So was macht vielleicht für Unternehmen Sinn, bei denen jede Minute mehr oder weniger, die man bei der Rechenarbeit für bestimmte Projekte benötigt, sich dann in einer Kosteneinsparung aufsummieren. Aber ansonsten....?

Aber wenn ich schon lese "16 Kerne", dann seh ich, dass du offenbar sowieso im positivem Sinne einen an der Waffel hast und wohl den 5950X kaufen willst   Du weißt, dass der in Games grad mal um die % schneller als ein 5600X ist? Oder brauchst du den für Render-Aufgaben und mehr, so dass du die viele Kerne brauchen kannst? Oder meinst du 16 Threads und willst den 5800X?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich will mir aber einmal einen Rechner kaufen und dann wieder ein paar Jahre Ruhe haben.

Also der 5950X ist mir in der Tat etwas 'over the top', wenn, dann würde ich mir einen 5900X kaufen.

Übrigens sind Kerne sowas wie Zylinder im Auto: klar würden auch vier Zylinder reichen - acht Zylinder sind aber besser! So!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich will mir aber einmal einen Rechner kaufen und dann wieder ein paar Jahre Ruhe haben.
> 
> Also der 5950X ist mir in der Tat etwas 'over the top', wenn, dann würde ich mir einen 5900X kaufen.



Du wirst aber auch mit "Luxus-Board-OC" nicht den PC direkt 2 Jahre länger benutzen können bzw. wollen als ohne OC oder "normales" OC...   Selbst ein 5800X würde Dir IMHO locker für 6-7 Jahre Gaming oder mehr auf allerhöchstem Niveau reichen. Da muss halt nur ab und an ne neue Graka rein für die Games. 

Aber vermutlich kannst du den PC ja eh schon allein von dem bezahlen, was an sich für einen normalen Herbsturlaub eingeplant war...


----------

